# Garantie auf Pflanzen?



## CityCobra (2. Aug. 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Gibt es eigentlich eine Art Garantie auf Pflanzen?

Es geht um folgendes Problem:
Wir haben im Herbst letzten Jahres unseren Vorgarten von einem Galabauer komplett neu gestalten lassen.
Die Vorgabe lautete z.B. möglichst pflegeleicht, denn wir haben auch beruflichen Gründen nicht viel Zeit für die Pflege unseres Gartens.
Laut Galabauer sollten wir die neuen Pflanzen sofort kräftig wässern, was wir auch getan haben.
Den Winter haben alle Pflanzen auch offenbar gut überstanden, aber seit ein paar Wochen macht uns der teure Ilex Crenata Convexte große Sorgen.
Die einzelnen Ballen wurden plötzlich immer brauner und sehen vertrocknet aus bis auf ein paar wenige grüne Stellen.
(Siehe Bilder im Anhang)
Ich habe mich auch bereits mit unserem Galabauer per Mail in Verbindung gesetzt, aber dieser antwortete nur lapidar mit den Worten die Pflanze ist wohl vertrocknet mangels ausreichend Wasser.
Hört sich für mich an wie "Pech gehabt".
Wir haben aber in den trockenen Perioden dieses Jahres den Vorgarten alle paar Tage kräftig mit dem Schlauch für ca. 15 - 30 Minuten gegossen, und bis auf den Ilex ist auch keine weitere Pflanze vertrocknet.
Eventuell hat es ja auch andere Ursachen für den aktuellen traurigen Zustand der Pflanze, keine Ahnung.
Wenn der Ilex nicht die teuerste Position auf unserer Rechnung wäre, würde ich ja damit leben können, so schlimm wie es ist, aber das Ding kostet ein halbes Vermögen was nicht so einfach zu verschmerzen ist.
Jetzt stellt sich für mich die Frage ob man eine Art Garantie auf Pflanzen hat, oder ist das alles eine Frage der Kulanz des Gärtners?
Hat man vielleicht doch Anspruch auf kostenlosen Ersatz, oder ist in einem solchen Fall nichts zu machen?
Wenn das der Fall sein sollte, muss ich überlegen ob ich noch mal das Risiko eingehen werde mir einen Ilex zu pflanzen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Hilfe! 

Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## scholzi (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Garantie auf Pflanzen?*

Hallo Marc
Auf Pflanzen gibt es genau wie auf Tiere keine Garantie!
Manche Gartencenter/Baumschulen haben aber eine 2 Jahre Anwachsgarantie, diese greift aber nur wenn der Wurzelballen noch
genau so aussieht wie beim Einpflanzen! Sprich keine Wurzeln gewachsen sind!
Dein Schaden sieht mir aber eher nach Wühlmaus aus!
Kannst du sonst irgendwas erkennen?
Noch eine Möglichkeit wäre, eine Pflanzenprobe einschicken zu lassen! Fast jeder Pflanzenschutzmittelhersteller bietet soetwas kostenlos über Gartencenter an!


----------



## AMR (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Garantie auf Pflanzen?*

Garantie ist eine freiwillige Sache. was einem als verbraucher zusteht ist die gesetzliche gewährleistung( i.d.R 2jahre bei neuen sachen, 1 jahr bei gebrauchten) sofern du bei einem unternehmer einkaufst der gewerblich handelt. in den ersten 6 Monaten wird vermutet, dass der Kaufgegenstand schon bei übergabe mangelhaft war. aber nach 6 monaten ist die sache eig. gelaufen. du kannst es schwer beweisen, dass die Pflanzen nicht aufgrund der Pflege kaputt gegangn sind. aber mit der gewährleistung bei Pflanzen hab ich mich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht befasst


----------



## Zermalmer (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Garantie auf Pflanzen?*

Hallo Marc,
erstmal schade um die schöne Pflanze, auch wenn ich sie nicht kenne.
Kann also leider auch keine Ratschläge zur Rettung beitragen.

Rein vom Gefühl her sieht es irgendwie aus, als ob ein Wurzelteil einen Schaden genommen hat.
Je nachdem wie diese Pflanze gezogen wurde, kann es sein, dass alle betroffenen Seitentriebe an dem geschädigten Wurzelteil sind.

Woher der Schaden stammen kann? Das kann vom stümperhaften einsetzen über Nagetiere bis hin zu Zufall alles sein.

Eine Granatie wird Dir kein Gartenbauer geben...
Wir haben auch einen Teil des Gartens machen lassen...dort ist ein Passus enthalten, dass eben genau mit dem Ende der Arbeiten und dem Hinweis bzw. der Unterweisung auf 'ausreichend wässern' und wie lange man das tun sollte, im prinzip endet.

Aber wie oben erwähnt, es kann verdammt viele Gründe geben...wobei das 'stümperhaft einsetzen' eher unwahrscheinlich ist, da Du ja sagst, das die Pflanze den Winter eigentlich gut rumbekommen hat und erst in letzter Zeit schwächelt.

Vielleicht sollte der Galabauer sich die Pflanze selber anschauen und was dazu sagen.
Aber ich denke, dass er wenn, dann nur was auf Kulanzbasis anbieten wird, wenn überhaupt.

Nachtrag:meine Frau hat das Bild auch eben gesehen...und meinte :"Wie schaut es mit Hunden aus?"... und da hat sie nicht unrecht...
Hundeurin ist auch nicht ohne und wenn sich da ein Beinchen das andere gibt....


----------



## nieselinho (3. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Garantie auf Pflanzen?*

Das mit dem Hundeurin ist wirklich nicht auszuklammern. Wir hatten bis vor einem Jahr nie einen Hund, aber unser Vorgarten ist nicht abgezäunt und gerade wenn Kinder mit Hunden unterwegs sind, wird das nicht so eng gesehen. Wobei ich auch schon selber geistesabwesende Hundebesitzer gesehen habe, die ihre Hunde in aller Ruhe in unseren Vorgarten haben urinieren lassen. 

Seit einem Jahr haben wir selber einen hund und gerade in der Anfangszeit war die Geschichte mit dem stubenrein kriegen eher darauf abgezielt, ihn draußen machen zu lassen. Das geschah dann meistens im Garten an einer Stelle...und da sah man wirklich, manche Pflanzen störte das überhaupt nicht, andere wiederrum sah man nie wieder.

Wie das bei diesem Exemplar ist, weiß ich nicht, aber es wäre einer von vielen möglichen Gründen...ich wusste nicht mal, dass es so teure Pflanzen gibt...


----------



## Annett (3. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Garantie auf Pflanzen?*

Hallo Marc.

Zur Garantie etc. kann ich nichts sagen.

Aus der Erfahrung heraus würde ich ihn aber stehen lassen und weiter ganz normal pflegen. Mit etwas Glück treibt der vielleicht wieder aus...
Du kannst auch mal probehalber ein Stück Ast mit der Schere entfernen. So siehst Du ob es knochentrocken oder noch saftig ist. Eigentlich sehen die Blätter eher nach Verbrennung aus. 
Beim Verdorren erwischt es doch normalerweise den ganzen Baum... hier sieht es eher nach einer Teilschädigung aus (Krankheit - verstopfte Leitungsbahnen durch einen Pilz?) oder eben Verbrennungen/Pilzbefall der Blätter.
Sind die Blätter ganz gleichmäßig braun geworden oder haben sie Punkte, Streifen? Mach davon bitte mal eine Detailaufnahme (scharf!).
Habt Ihr das gute Stück gedüngt? Wenn ja, wann?


----------



## pema (3. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Garantie auf Pflanzen?*

Hallo,

Gewährleistung oder Ersatz durch den Gärtner könnt ihr nach fast einem Jahr nicht mehr erwarten. Die Pflanze war nach der Pflanzung vital und ist angegangen. Was dann Monate später passiert, kann an mangelnder Pflege ebenso wie an Schädlingsbefall liegen.

Allerdings ist eine Ilex crenata auch nicht gerade der "pflegeleichte" Strauch, den man sich pflanzen lassen sollte. Gerade in den ersten zwei Jahren ist der Wurzelballen sehr frostempfindlich und sollte sogar im Winter abgedeckt werden. Die Pflanze ist zudem auch noch windempfindlich, sprich alles in allem braucht sie eine geschützte Lage.  Ein lehmiger, sandiger Boden ist auch zu empfehlen.

Ich würde so wie Annett verfahren und ersteinmal vorsichtig prüfen, ob das Holz an den betroffenen Ästen tot ist oder noch grün. Ggf. muß man die abgestorbenen Äste entfernen. Leider ist dann auch der schöne Formschnitt...der das ganze ja so teuer macht... hin.

petra


----------



## CityCobra (5. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Garantie auf Pflanzen?*

Update:
Es sieht so aus als würde mein Galabauer sich quer stellen für einen kostenlosen Ersatz, ein Kulanzangebot steht aber noch aus...
Ich hoffe meinen Ilex noch retten zu können, und nachdem ich mich mit einem Geschäftspartner über das Problem und dem aktuellen traurigen Anblick des Baums unterhalten hatte, gab dieser mir einen Tipp -
Auch er hatte schon mal Pech mit seinen Pflanzen, und hatte die Hoffnung schon so gut wie aufgegeben, da die Gewächse völlig braun und vertrocknet waren.
Dann erhielt er einen Tipp, er sollte es mal mit einem Spezialdünger Namens Wuxal versuchen.
Nach ein paar Wochen fingen seine Pflanzen langsam aber sichtbar an sich zu erholen, und sind inzwischen zumindest optisch wieder gesund.
Ich hatte auch schon ein paar vorher/nachher-Bilder gesehen, und war beeindruckt, denn vielleicht habe ich ja auch das Glück das es bei meinem Ilex hilft.
Nachdem ich um den Namen des Düngers gebeten hatte, habe ich gestern das erste Mal das "Teufelszeugs" eingesetzt.
Ich habe 20ml auf 10 Liter verdünnt, und einen mit einem Drucksprüher zuerst die Blätter eingesprüht, da der Dünger auch über die Blätter aufgenommen werden soll.
Zusätzlich habe ich den Dünger noch mit der Gießkanne vergossen.
Nach frühstens 8 Tagen darf die nächste Behandlung erfolgen, ich hoffe das Zeug hilft auch in meinem Fall.

Heute habe ich ein paar weitere Bilder geschossen, und wenn man auf den Bildern genau darauf achtet, sieht man das scheinbar ganz kleine frische Triebe zu erkennen sind.
Ist das vielleicht ein Zeichen dafür das der Baum noch lebt und sich evtl. wieder erholen wird?
Das andere Bild zeigt einen vertrockneten Ballen, der völlig braun ist wie auch die meisten anderen.


----------



## Mulmig (6. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Garantie auf Pflanzen?*



nieselinho schrieb:


> Das mit dem Hundeurin ist wirklich nicht auszuklammern.



Hallo,

Hund fällt bei dem Schadbild restlos flach - oder es war eine hochpinkelnde Riesendogge...

Die abgebildete Ilexart ist per se nicht teuer - dieses Exemplar  aber ist eine mehrere Jahre alte, auf Form gezogene Pflanze, daher €€€€....
Der Standort ist aus meiner Sicht als exponiert zu bezeichnen und wie Annett schon sagte, sieht es sehr nach Verbrennung aus: bei starker Sonne "von oben" gegossen? Damit kann man selbst robuste Pflanzen schädigen. Es ist auch nicht zu unterschätzen, wie heiß solche Steinbeete am Strassenpflaster im Sommer werden können.  "Auf japanisch" gezogenen Pflanzen sind als Solitär nur sehr geschützt zu halten = Glückssache.
Wenn ihr die Pflanze retten wollt, würde ich sie in gut vorbereiteten Boden windgeschützt und an einen Ort mit "Wanderlicht" umsetzen und auf Neuaustrieb hoffen. 

Garantie im Garten gibt's nicht: weder für Profis noch für Hobbygärtner. 
Das würde für mich auch unter das Kapitel "Patent auf Saatgut" fallen :evil

Gruß,
Anna:smoki


----------



## Annett (6. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Garantie auf Pflanzen?*

Hallo Marc.

Auf dem dritten Bild die Blätter sehen ungleichmäßig grün-gelb aus. 
Hast Du diese Blätter mal nach Spinnmilben abgesucht?
http://www.dega-gartenbau.de/Aktuell/Schaeden-an-Ilex-crenata,QUlEPTE3MzU5NzkmTUlEPTUxODQ1.html
Dort werden einige Sachen angesprochen, die zutreffen könnten.


----------



## Joachim (6. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Garantie auf Pflanzen?*

Hallo Marc.

Wuxal ist kein Teufelszeuch - das ist ein stinknormaler Blattdünger in der Landwirtschaft. Wir haben dieses jahr rund 500 Liter davon eingesetzt (in mehreren Gaben) im Getreide, Raps und Rüben. Bei Stäuchern soll es wohl auch "stärkend" wirken... wir setzen ihn vorangig zur Vorbeugung vor möglichem Trockenstress ein. Bei den Rüben diesjahr zum Teil auch auf grün-gelbe Blätter - die haben sich sehr gut erholt.

... jedoch - die Blätter sollten den Dünger schon noch aufnehmen können, was ich bei den braunen eher bezweifel.


----------



## toschbaer (7. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Garantie auf Pflanzen?*

Hallo Joachim, 
ist bestimmt ein Versuch werd !  


Aber ich tip auf Wurzelschaden  (nicht das passende Substrat und keine Drainage)

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## CityCobra (8. Aug. 2011)

Solange noch ein paar der Ballen grün sind, habe ich noch Hoffnung das sich der Ilex wieder erholt.
Ich hoffe das Wuxal schlägt an, ist ja jetzt noch zu früh um eine Wirkung erkennen zu können.

Aber noch mal eine Frage zum Standort:
Wenn ich Euch richtig verstanden habe, reagiert der Ilex empfindlich auf sonnige und heiße Standorte.
Auch steht für mich noch die Frage im Raum, ob der Ilex augrund Wassermangel in diesem jämmerlichen Zustand ist, oder eher durch die Sonne und Hitze verbrannt ist?
Sollte der Standort falsch gewählt worden sein durch meinen Galabauer, könnte ich als Kunde dann nicht doch Ersatzansprüche geltend machen?
Ich hatte bei der Gartenplanung ja nicht explizit einen Ilex in Auftrag gegeben, sondern dem Galabauer bei der Gestaltung freie Hand gelassen.
Er als Profi sollte eigentlich wissen welche Gewächse sich für diesen Standort eignen.
Wenn das Ding nicht so teuer wäre, hätte ich den evtl. Verlust schon längst abgehakt, aber auch ich muss für mein Geld hart arbeiten.
Ich kann jetzt nur hoffen das sich der Ilex noch erholt.
Traurig und schade wäre es schon wenn er eingehen sollte.


----------



## pema (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Garantie auf Pflanzen?*

Hallo,
solange dein Ilex noch grüne Triebe hat ist er nicht tot.
Ob allerdings die jetzt braunen Triebe noch einmal neu austreiben wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Alles in allem kann man sagen, dass diese Art von Ilex einen geschützten Standort benötigt. Windgeschützt und von zu großer Sonneneinstrahlung geschützt. 

Ich habe gerade mal nachgeschaut, wo du lebst. Das Frühjahr bei uns war ja außergewöhnlich warm und trocken. Da die Pflanze noch keinen großen Wurzelballen in der Zeit ausgebildet haben kann, vermute ich fast, es lag an mangelnder Wässerung in diesem Frühjahr. 
petra


----------



## CityCobra (25. Aug. 2011)

Update:
Heute hat sich ein Gärtnermeister einer Baumschule unseren Ilex mal etwas genauer angesehen, und laut seiner Aussage war der Ilex einseitig im Wurzelbereich beschädigt.
Die würde auch die ungleichmässige Vertrocknung der Ballen erklären.
Wenn der Schaden also gar nicht auf mangelndes Gießen zurück zu führen ist, könnte die Ursache durch eine Beschädigung des Wurzelbereichs beim Einpflanzen durch den Galabauer entstanden sein?
Das Problem ist, wie weist man sowas nach?
Ich werde mich auf jeden Fall mit der Diagnose noch mal mit meinem Galabauer in Verbindung setzen, auch wenn ich mir nicht viel Erfolg davon verspreche.
Da der Ilex noch nicht tot ist, lautet der Vorschlag des Gärtnermeisters diesen irgendwo im Garten hinter dem Haus an einer geeigneten Stelle zu pflanzen, und mit etwas Glück könnte er sich dann nach ca. 2 Jahren wieder erholt haben und vollständig grünen.
Ich tendiere aktuell als Ersatz für den Ilex im Vorgarten an eine Mädchenkiefer.
Mir wurde gesagt man könnte ca. pro cm mit 1 &euro; rechnen.
Das wären dann ca. 120 - 150 &euro; in der gleichen Höhe des Ilex.
Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen mal zur Baumschule fahren, um mir einige Pflanzen anzuschauen.

Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Zermalmer (26. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Garantie auf Pflanzen?*

Hallo Marc,
Schön, dass die Pflanze durch Umsiedlung gerettet werden könnte.

Dem Gala Bauer bzw. dessen Lieferanten eine Schuldhafte Verletzung des Wurzelwerkes nachzuweisen, das dürfte nur durch einen Kompetenten Gutachter/Fachmann möglich sein, der das bewertet.
Wenn der Gala Bauer den Schaden nicht erkannt hat, dann hat er die Pflanze evt. richtig eingesetzt.. das sie ggf, geschädigt war.. das wird naturlich nur ein Fachmann beurteilen können


----------

